# Gothic 1 Inventar problem



## FXK (19. August 2007)

Hallo meine Lieben,
aus meiner Rumpelkammer hab ich mal wieder Gothic 1 rausgekramt....doch beim Spielen ergab sich folgendes problem:
Ich habe gerade angefangen und mein 1.Schwert oben bei dem jungen Molerat gekriegt.Doch wenn ich auf das inventar gehe funktioniert das mit dem Ausrüsten nicht.Wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht das auf Ziffertaste 1.Wenn ich die Drücke geht das inventar weg und ich stehe da doof rum.
mfg
FXK


----------



## bsekranker (19. August 2007)

FXK am 19.08.2007 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo meine Lieben,
> aus meiner Rumpelkammer hab ich mal wieder Gothic 1 rausgekramt....doch beim Spielen ergab sich folgendes problem:
> Ich habe gerade angefangen und mein 1.Schwert oben bei dem jungen Molerat gekriegt.Doch wenn ich auf das inventar gehe funktioniert das mit dem Ausrüsten nicht.Wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht das auf Ziffertaste 1.Wenn ich die Drücke geht das inventar weg und ich stehe da doof rum.
> mfg
> FXK


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war Ausrüsten doch "Strg" plus "W / Pfeil hoch", oder?


_edit:_ RTFM!


----------



## Solon25 (19. August 2007)

bsekranker am 19.08.2007 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> _edit:_ RTFM!


Oder Suchfunktion benutzen 

Alle Jahre wieder kommt nicht nur der Weihnachtsmann, nein auch genau diese Frage  

Suchergebnis 1

Suchergebnis 2


----------

